# SS 15.10.22 - Yoshimatsu # 4



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Takashi Yoshimatsu *(1953 – )

*Symphony No. 4, Op. 82*

I. Allegro moderato - Moderato - Allegro molto - Allegro - Tempo I
II. Waltz. Allegro moderato - Allegro - Tempo I 
III. Adagietto - Moderato - Andante - Tempo I - Moderato 
IV. Finale. Allegro molto - Presto


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

It is always rewarding to find new living symphony composers. I acquired this recording long time ago, but not listed to it until now. Check this out. It is pretty beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 4, Op. 82, etc.

Ian Bousfield (trombone)

BBC Philharmonic, Sachio Fujioka


Same one fot me.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

will also go with the BBC and Fujioka. I have Yoshiamatsu’s 3rd which is very enjoyable so interested to hear the 4th.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

one of my top 20 symphonies!


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Volcano erupting roses


----------

